# (V) PCG und PCGH Zeitschriften



## dr34mfight3r (4. August 2009)

Ich trenne mich schwere Herzens von meinen PCG und PCGH Zeitschriften, folgende Ausgaben sind enthalten:

PC Games:

06/*2004*

02, 08-12/*2005*

01-08, 10/*2006*

01/*2007*

PC Games Hardware:

06, 11/*2004*

01, 04, 05, 07, 09-11/*2005*

01-08, 10-12/*2006*

01-12/*2007*

02-12/*2008*

01-09/*2009*

Das ganze sollte per Abholung bis Samstag morgen in Berlin erfolgen. Nach Absprache wäre auch eine Abholung in der Nähe von Frankfurt am Main möglich, jedoch erst ab nächste Woche.

Für das ganze Paket hätte ich gerne 30 Euro.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2009)

also, ich will dir ja nicht die illusionen rauben, aber wenn du mal bei ebay nach beendeten auktionen suchst, werden für ganze jahrgänge inkl. DVDs grad mal 1€ geboten, und dann auch noch per versand und nicht zum abholen... ^^ 

zB http://cgi.ebay.de/PC-Games-02-2003-05-2005-Spiele-Zeitschrift-PCGames_W0QQitemZ200365467426QQcmdZViewItemQQptZZeitschriften?hash=item2ea6b66722&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.de/PC-Games-06-2000-04-2002-Spiele-Zeitschrift-PCGames_W0QQitemZ200365467124QQcmdZViewItemQQptZZeitschriften?hash=item2ea6b665f4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## dr34mfight3r (5. August 2009)

Dann schon einmal besten Dank für die Hinweise! Irgendwie hängt man halt doch an den ganzen Zeitschriften  Dann ändere ich den Preis auf einen ganzen Euro, ansonsten wandern die Schätzchen wohl oder übel in die Altpapiertonne.


----------

